# New to lambs - flies and itching!  Yikes!



## big mami (May 27, 2013)

Hi folks,
We have 2 feeder lambs for the first time ever, have them on 1 acre and we're in central coast California.  They are castrated males WITHOUT docked tails.  In the past three days we've notice the lambs scratching themselves against the fence, and they now have half a dozen to a dozen flies on their backs at any given time.  Are they getting fly strike?  No open wounds, no flies on tail area, haven't looked into the fleece yet.  Is there a spray we should be putting on them?  Is this the right place to post my question?
Many thanks!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 27, 2013)

There are products to repel flies on sheep...pour on and spray...I'd check where you buy your sheep supplies for something made for that.  No clue if they work since we have hair sheep and haven't had a bad fly problem here.  Your vet could probably suggest something too.  Good luck!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 28, 2013)

I've never had that issue with my hair sheep, not sure if it's cause they are hair or what. But I managed a lg flock of blackface Suffoix and out of 100 or so ewes about 10 would have hundreds of flies on their backs. Didn't seem to bother them as they had thick wool but was a curious site to only see it on some.

I can't speak highly enough about Aribco fly predators. I've been using them for about 3 seasons or 2 1/2 to be exact. I haven't really had any flies so to speak of since I started.  I run about 15 ewes with lambs along side. chickens and 5 dogs. Even cleaning out the barn of deep bedding produced very little fly action.

First year here flies were horrid. Spray or traps weren't making a dent. 

Key to the predators is to have enough.  With only 2 lambs it should be inexpensive for you to do!

Arbico is cheaper than Spallding.

Forgot to add my sheep itch along fences all the time. But they are shedding their hair.  I've seen wool breeds do it but not as much.


----------

